# You know you are getting old when....



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 21, 2014)

Guys born in 1961 are winning Seniors Tour events.


----------



## drdel (Sep 21, 2014)

1. You get up in the morning to shave but see your father looking out the mirror.
2. Your golf career spans a generation.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 21, 2014)

drdel said:



			1. You get up in the morning to shave but see your father looking out the mirror.
2. Your golf career spans a generation.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with #1 and I'll add
All the nurses you are recruiting are young enough to be your daughter and still be in their 20's


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 21, 2014)

.......you visit the dentist and he looks younger than your own kids.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 21, 2014)

Everything annoys you but you cant remember why!


----------



## CMAC (Sep 21, 2014)

I sometimes forget what I went into a room for or why I replied on a thread...........



yes, the AP2's seem nice but I think I'll try and get fitted for the other ones sometime


----------



## c1973 (Sep 21, 2014)

When you smell of wee and remember when it was all fields around here.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2014)

When you smell of mothballs and are addicted to werthers


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 21, 2014)

You like a nap on a Sunday after dinner,but tell your 6yr old son you were just resting your eyes.
I'm only 32


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 21, 2014)

Your Grandchildren start school...


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 21, 2014)

You need to use a driver on par 3s........

People that are now working for you, weren't even born you joined the company..........

You play golf early morning so you can get back home to do some gardening in the afternoon..........


----------



## Imurg (Sep 21, 2014)

When you realise you went out with the Mother of one of your pupils....and the pupil has left Uni......


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 21, 2014)

When my greatgrand daughter started to walk faster than me .:lol:


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 21, 2014)

You start liking Pings, beige trousers and headcovers for irons.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 21, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			You start liking Pings, beige trousers and headcovers for irons.
		
Click to expand...

Beige goes with everything, oh mister Beige man :rofl:.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 21, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Beige goes with everything, oh mister Beige man :rofl:.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 21, 2014)

SocketRocket said:





Click to expand...

 PM sent .


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 21, 2014)

When a song comes on the radio and you say, "nowt like a classic" and your younger colleague looks at you like you were daft, you continue with "you must have heard this", they reply, "No, when did it come out", you tell them and they say, that was before I was born.

When you're at the driving range and get accused by some lads showing off to their girlfriends that Golf is an old mans game and that you are getting there. Does help ease the lip, when you hit a 6 iron further than he was slapping a driver.

When you pee at 06:30 every morning, but don't get up till the alarm goes off at 07:30

When you sit up till 4 in the morning, waiting for a call from your daughter to go pick her up from clubbing.

When having the house to yourself and the missus, used to mean candles, bottle of wine, a nice meal, and an early night, but now having the house to yourself is, a cup of tea, the walking dead and an early night cause you're tired.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			When a song comes on the radio and you say, "nowt like a classic" and your younger colleague looks at you like you were daft, you continue with "you must have heard this", they reply, "No, when did it come out", you tell them and they say, that was before I was born.

When you're at the driving range and get accused by some lads showing off to their girlfriends that Golf is an old mans game and that you are getting there. Does help ease the lip, when you hit a 6 iron further than he was slapping a driver.

When you pee at 06:30 every morning, but don't get up till the alarm goes off at 07:30

When you sit up till 4 in the morning, waiting for a call from your daughter to go pick her up from clubbing.

When having the house to yourself and the missus, used to mean candles, bottle of wine, a nice meal, and an early night, but now having the house to yourself is, a cup of tea, the walking dead and an early night cause you're tired.
		
Click to expand...

:thup: except the 6.30 pee.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 22, 2014)

You get excited about finding a Titleist tour balata in the rough.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 22, 2014)

When your son starts saying things that you were accused of getting old by saying many years before


----------



## bobmac (Sep 22, 2014)

You know you're getting old when you walk out of a shop because the music is too loud.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 22, 2014)

your clubs are Pings.


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 22, 2014)

bobmac said:



			You know you're getting old when you walk out of a shop because the music is too loud.
		
Click to expand...

Close, when you walk into the shop and the music is loud and you dont know it.....


----------



## Rooter (Sep 22, 2014)

you know when you are getting old when on radio 2 this afternoon, their golden oldies were from Snow Patrol and Fatboy Slim!


----------



## drdel (Sep 22, 2014)

When your son is better at everything you used to beat him at !


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 22, 2014)

drdel said:



			When your son is better at everything you used to beat him at !
		
Click to expand...

Gawd my grandson is starting to do that now, embarrassing when an 8 year old beats you at chess.


----------



## SVB (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh no!!!!

I have Pings, just bought some iron head covers to stop the rattling, beige - mmm nice and............

I sat my daughter down and made her listen to a couple of tracks by Queen and The Who as I was piXXed off with two-bit boy bands monopolising the market with NO talent!!!!!!!

Grumpy, old, ........... and Proud!!!!!!!!

Simon.


----------



## daymond (Sep 22, 2014)

When you don't know the names of any groups/singers/song titles or 'tunes' after 1970 ( it could even be earlier )


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 22, 2014)

You look forward to October just because it's cold enough to have stew....... Hmmmmmm stew!


----------



## 6inchcup (Sep 22, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Your Grandchildren start school...
		
Click to expand...

unless you live in LIVERPOOL then you would be dropping their parents off at school first


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 23, 2014)

...you have to remind yourself that the stunning 20yr being friendly with you is only doing this cos she's your daughter's best pal


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 23, 2014)

when the first thing you think when seeing a group of scantily clad young ladies on a night out is, they must be freezing in those


----------



## bobmac (Sep 23, 2014)

You spend too much time on forums argueing about stuff that really isn't important


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm 'taking the 5th' on sooo many of the above! At least those I can remember!


----------



## gripitripit (Sep 23, 2014)

Rooter said:



			you know when you are getting old when on radio 2 this afternoon, their golden oldies were from Snow Patrol and Fatboy Slim!
		
Click to expand...

Yes....I am with you on this one. I even heard some Artful Dodger on R2 a few times now..!


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 23, 2014)

gripitripit said:



			Yes....I am with you on this one. I even heard some Artful Dodger on R2 a few times now..!
		
Click to expand...

I love the artful dodger... 

"Id do anything for you dear, anything, for you dear anything, anything  for yooou"

Fagin is great too


----------



## gripitripit (Sep 23, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			I love the artful dodger... 

"Id do anything for you dear, anything, for you dear anything, anything  for yooou"

Fagin is great too
		
Click to expand...

That made me chuckle. 

You know you are getting old when the only Artful Dodger you know is from Oliver..!


----------



## lex! (Sep 23, 2014)

You try to swipe your bus park 'n' ride reader with your driving rage card and get irate at the driver when he tells you there's no credit on it.


----------



## teetime75 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Your Grandchildren start school...
		
Click to expand...

Your Grandchildren leave school.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Sep 23, 2014)

When you've hit your drive into trees 20 feet high and can remember when they were staked saplings


----------



## c1973 (Sep 23, 2014)

When the toys you played with were made of metal, had sharp edges and were painted with toxic lead paint!


----------



## Doh (Sep 24, 2014)

When your daughter rings you with the good news " I'm going to be a grandma ?


----------



## vkurup (Sep 24, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Your Grandchildren start school...
		
Click to expand...

In some parts of the country, you would still be about 35..


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 24, 2014)

When you can remember that Waggon Wheels used to be much bigger than they are now.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 24, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			When you pee at 06:30 every morning, but don't get up till the alarm goes off at 07:30
		
Click to expand...

So glad I put my drink down a few seconds before reading that one....


----------



## gripitripit (Sep 24, 2014)

All your favorite music is in the bargain bin at Tesco


----------



## 6inchcup (Sep 24, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			You look forward to October just because it's cold enough to have stew....... Hmmmmmm stew!
		
Click to expand...

i read this and txt the misses to get some ox tail,dumplings and proper roast spuds,thats tea sorted tomorrow will have pea soup with ham shank on sat,proper food proper northern.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			i read this and txt the misses to get some ox tail,dumplings and proper roast spuds,thats tea sorted tomorrow will have pea soup with ham shank on sat,proper food proper northern.
		
Click to expand...

Just prompted to get HID to get the Gordon Ramsey stew recipe out again for the weekend. Big batch and freeze some


----------



## Slab (Sep 25, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			When you can remember that Waggon Wheels used to be much bigger than they are now.
		
Click to expand...

Or you had a car with only 4 forward gears!


----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2014)

Slab said:



			Or you had a car with only 4 forward gears!
		
Click to expand...

And a manual choke, plus, optional extras such as a heated rear window, radial tyres and a heater!

*
Slime*.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 26, 2014)

Tudor Crisps were the tuckshop choice being cheaper than Smiths (with Walkers nowhere in sight) - 2.5p cf 3p - and you can remember getting an increase in pocket money from 6d to 1s 

...and things, in general, just ain't like they used to be


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Slime said:



			And a manual choke, plus, optional extras such as a heated rear window, radial tyres and a heater!

*
Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

My first car was a 1956 Austin A30 it had pop out finger type indicators, a long starting handle.

 Cross ply tyres usually baldy no tread, but legal back then, brake shoes no discs. The engine valves had to be de-coked every few thousand miles, 

 Nearly all cars carried 2 tyre levers ,a jack and a puncture repair kit. Oh! and petrol 5 shillings a gallon I'm really old i guess.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 26, 2014)

Cresta, it's frothy man!


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 26, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Cresta, it's frothy man!
		
Click to expand...

A Vauxhall Cresta with the bench seat and column gear change, romantic man !.


----------



## daymond (Sep 26, 2014)

1930's (I think) Austin Ruby. Bought it:5 miles;warped head:steam:scrapped. One of life's early lessons.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 27, 2014)

There are two problems with getting old.

1) You start losing your memory.
2) I cant remember the other one!


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 27, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			There are two problems with getting old.

1) You start losing your memory.
2) I cant remember the other one!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 27, 2014)

williamalex1 said:





Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 29, 2014)

....when the thought of a pretty girl sending you sexually explicit pictures is attractive and exciting - but you are wise enough to question why she might want to see pictures of you in your paisley pattern jim jams and decide that actually it's not a good idea.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 30, 2014)

You remember ice on the inside of the bedroom windows and Lucozade cured everything


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 30, 2014)

...putting on your socks makes you grunt and groan


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 30, 2014)

Quoting from the great Fred Wedlock:

The barber takes a little less time each week
The kids dont understand a word you speak
When you walk into a disco and they offer you a seat
You're the oldest swinger in town


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 30, 2014)

When you have to fit a smoke alarm on the ceiling and a CO alarm on the wall, and the head gardener returns to find the smoke ala...............................say no more.


----------

